# Good price for a used L-09



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

There's a Larrivee L-09 that seems to be calling out to me. The two things 'against' it are that it doesn't have a mic or pickup which I think I'd like to have at some point and it's got Elixirs on it so I can't tell exactly how good it sounds - excuse me if you like them, but I find they're kind of a tone suck. Other than lacking a certain midrange presence that new strings should restore I think it's a really nice guitar. I've been given a reasonable trade-in offer on a Japanese Love Rock so I shouldn't have to shell out TOO much money in addition, but I'm wondering if you folks out there have an idea of what they're worth. This one is from the late 80's but is MINT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a price in the blue book (few years old) of $975 in excellent condition and upwards. These are only a guide though and each guitar should be taken on it's own. The MIJ Love Rock would be nice. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow - that's a LOT cheaper than I had expected, especially since they currently list for something like $2300US. It's always dicey trying to get top dollar for your own instruments and this particular shop had been good for me in those terms. I also have been wary of dealing with shipping, but I suppose it's not that big a deal - I generally know what I'm doing. The L-09 in question is pretty sweet and when I say mint, I mean other than some very light pick marks around the clear pickguard which I believe could be buffed out easily you wouldn't know it was used let alone close to 20 years old. Hmm . . . . perhaps I should try and negotiate a better deal.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The $975 was in USF and it was for Excellent so somewhere in the $1200 USF mint is where this guide is at.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The $975 was in USF and it was for Excellent so somewhere in the $1200 USF mint is where this guide is at.


Thanks for the clarification.:food-smiley-004: 

Their price seems a little more reasonable now. Still, I might just try to get them to throw in putting a bone nut on my prized Cort M800 for free :smile:. I'm slowly working towards upgrading everything on that guitar - the 'bones' are good, but the pickups could be better and the plastic nut and cheap pots really take away from an otherwise excellent guitar. I guess that's another thread though :tongue: .


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Is this the guitar you are talking about?-if so the price is more than fair.

http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.asp?InvID=2755

I would rather have this guitar than the new ones Larrivee is producing in the USA.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Is this the guitar you are talking about?-if so the price is more than fair.
> 
> http://www.coolguitars.ca/kgs_inv_detail.asp?InvID=2755
> 
> I would rather have this guitar than the new ones Larrivee is producing in the USA.


Yup - it's a really nice guitar at a reasonable price. I guess I was just hoping somebody would tell me it was overpriced so I could try and talk them down some more. The thing is I've spent so much on gear in the last year that I really shouldn't be buying another guitar and I don't really _need_ it, but since when has need had anything to do with buying guitars?


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Well phooey.

After sitting in the shop without anybody noticing it for 3 months suddenly there was tons of interest in that L-09 and it walked out the door this morning. The guys at the shop preferred to go with a cash offer instead of a trade - go figure.

:frown:


----------

